# Traveling in Cormyr



## Graywolf-ELM (Jan 17, 2004)

_The party joins up with a caravan and bands together to resolve the mystery of the Bogged Down adventure.

    Bogged Down, In the town of Bearden’s Hollow, bodies have washed up from a recent rain storm. They need to be identified so that they can be properly put back to rest, but an ancient evil awaits in the swamp, as well as a sinister secret of the town. _

*Characters:*
Ishmar – Monk/Psion - Mike
Nysis – Cleric of Sunni (Sunnite)- Angelo
Lourian – Half Elven Druid - Mathew
Coso – Rogue - Ed

*When:* Freeday the 5th day of Tarasakh, or the Month of Storms
*Where:* Sembia, Town of DaerLun
*Setting:* Inn of the Red Leaf

*NPC’s:*
Vadulan Gehen – Merchant from Cormyr
Sharwin Tundle – Gnome – Associate of Vadulan
Gaith – Head PackMaster
Olas Genshul – Master of the Guards

*Occurrences:*
Adventuring begins in Sembia in the Month of Storms (Tarasakh) It is a Crisp Airy morning on Freeday, in the City of DaerLun. Characters meet at the Inn of the Red Leaf. Vadulan is looking for guards for his caravan. The Intrepid characters have finished negotiations and where hired for their various skills for the trip. Olas Genshul has armed the characters with a few weapons to augment what they already have. Pay is 2sp per day, plus meals for the trip. The Caravan is in high spirits moving west out of town. The Caravan passes by a swamp, which is rumored to be home to Dragons, Beholders, Lizard Men, and various other bad things.

The first stop on the Caravan route is expected to be the town of Bearden’s Hollow. This small town is known for it’s cranberry wine.

On the Second day of travel, the Caravan turns off of the main road.

On the Third day, the sky begins to darken, and it begins to rain. The Caravan arrives at Bearden’s Hollow late in the evening

*When:* The 7th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Bearden’s Hollow
*Setting:* Wild Duke Tavern and Inn

*NPC’s:*
Enmar Tallthen – Innkeeper

*Occurrences:*
The caravan arrives in Bearden’s Hollow late in the evening. Bearden’s Hollow is a walled community with a small moat, being fed by a stream. The caravan personnel fill up the rooms in the Wild Duke Tavern and Inn. Vadulan makes arrangements with the Innkeeper for the night.
"


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jan 18, 2004)

*8th of Tarasakh, The next day*

The 8th of Tarasakh for our adventurers ends up being a long day, with multiple encounters

*When:* The 8th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Bearden’s Hollow
*Setting:* Buildings outside of the town proper 2-miles down the road

*NPC’s:*
Enmar Tallthen – Innkeeper
Father Denothen – Cleric of Helm
Jamen - Townsperson – Injured with a Black/Green Bruise

*Occurrences:*
The morning is met with the news that the roads are washed out, and something from the bog has attacked some of the townspeople. The Caravan master Vadulan has asked the characters to come with him to see if there is anything that can be done to help clear the roads.

The Characters take a two-mile walk down the road to a grouping of buildings with Vadulan. A Cleric wearing the Symbol of Helm is laying out 13 Bodies between the buildings and covering them. The Cleric is found to be Father Denothen, the bodies were washed up from the Bog during the storm, and they are generations old, from the old Bearden’s Hollow. The Cleric describes a Foul creature with Green Glowing Eyes, and claws that has attacked on the same night. Jamen is in one of the nearby buildings recovering from his injuries. The Cleric describes the need to identify the people, and find the Green-eyed creature.

Vadulan encourages the characters to help the Cleric in whatever way they can. Vadulan heads on to meet with Earl Duneman to negotiate pricing for Wine.

The Characters go into the building to hear Jamen’s account of meeting the creature. The Characters decide to catch up with Vadulan to decide on the next course of action and see how long they will be in town.

*When:* The 8th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Bearden’s Hollow
*Setting:* Small Estate – 2 Miles north of the buildings – Windy Drizzling

*NPC’s:*
Earl Duneman – Earl, leader of the town, and Tradesman
Gaith – Constable of the town
Serving Woman

*Occurrences:*
The characters walk 2 miles north to the small estate where Vadulan was headed. It is windy and drizzling. The small estate has a 3-story tower attached to the main house, and a 3-foot fence surrounding it. The Gates are smashed, and there are a couple of town guardsmen (Wearing Eagle Crest Tabards) repairing it. The characters are directed to the main house. There are claw marks on the door and it is somewhat battered.

The Characters are allowed entry, and are introduced to Earl Duneman, and Constable Gaith by Vadulan. They are sitting around a table sipping wine, and discussing business, and recent events. The creature also attacked the estate, and was driven off when the bell in the tower was rung for reinforcements. The party quizzed the Earl and Gaith and found out that the Old Town of Bearden’s Hollow is off to the east of the new town. The town was founded to guard against evil in the swamp. A Black Dragon raised the town to the ground, it was slain by Isendale. The estate is named after Isendale. Talking to the old serving woman, the party finds out that the Isendales were taken in the night, and never heard from again. The Earl suggested that we should seek out the swamp witch. Coso suggested that the party track the creature into the swamp.

*When:* The 8th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Bearden’s Hollow – In the Swamp
*Setting:* Heading into the swamp from the Isendale estate

*NPC’s:*
Ou Lay Yan - Lizardman

*Occurrences:*
_Encounter>>_ The characters start tracking the creature into the swamp with the swamp being tested ahead with a staff or wooden pole. A crunch is heard and Big Crayfish come out of the swamp, looking for a quick meal. Coso takes a swipe at one and the short sword crunches home. Ishmar Spears one in the face. The 3rd crayfish hits lourian. Coso slips trying to attack the 3rd giant crayfish, and Ishmar finishes it off with a crunch.

_Encounter>>_ 2 hours further into the swamp Coso notices a Lizard looking humanoid in the distance, talking with a Raven. Coso does a sneak and hide up to 15 feet away from the Lizardman, and steps in a puddle of water, the Lizardman notices, and Coso asks him where the creature can be found. The Lizardman tells him North to the Old Ladies’ Cave. The Lizardman moves off as the party comes forward, and Lourian finds a Lizardman body. Coso calls the guy back, and the party finds out that he was waiting for his group to return, and this was one of them, brutally killed. The Lizardman is called Ou Lay Yan. He says that he will help the party track the creature.

The party continues east as a rainstorm starts. Ou Lay Yan brings the party into the “Wolf Ones’ Territory”, and to the Old Bearden’s Hollow.

*When:* The 8th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Old Bearden’s Hollow – In the Swamp
*Setting:* Heading into Old Bearden’s Hollow

*NPC’s:*

*Occurrences:*
The party comes up to an old structure, a dark shape of a building, with a rotting sign. It is a symbol of Helm. This looks to be the remains of the old sanctuary to Helm.

*When:* The 8th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Old Bearden’s Hollow – In the Swamp
*Setting:* The old sanctuary to Helm in the Old Bearden’s Hollow

*NPC’s:*

*Occurrences:*
The low doorway is an entryway into a circular room 80 feet in diameter. The floor is tilted away from the entryway, and there are two other doors out of the room to the East and West. Coso scouts out the room, and Ishmar almost slips trying to make his way down. Lourian sends a rat to look through the doorway to the West, and finds it blocked with rubble, and then to the East, which is still open. Ishmar pulls out a lantern and shines it around.

The party takes the only remaining passage. Thick Mud and a tangle of roots line the hallway to the east. It goes on for about 12 strides, and then the corridor goes left. Part of the ceiling is collapsed in this part of the hallway. 12 to 14 strides this direction, and the corridor goes right. The corridor ends about20 feet further down, with a 10 to 15 foot double door entrance on the right side of the hallway.

_Encounter>>_ 3 giant centipedes come chattering out of the dark. Ishmar charges them and misses with his spear. Coso charges and misses with his short sword. Ishmar misses again, and Coso kills one on the next swing. Ishmar crunches the next one, and Coso steps forward and kills the last one.

_Encounter>>_ The party comes to the room off of the corridor, the right part of the room is collapsed and there are shelves of books and scrolls. The room is L-shaped. I call all clear, and Lourian points past me to the creature. Ishmar comes around the corner and stops. Nysis comes around the corner and tries to turn the creature. Coso stumbles back and is not hit, but is hit with a fear aura. Nysis comes by on the left and misses; Lourian tries to bash it with a lantern. Nysis lights the creature on fire. The fear aura goes away during the battle.

The party searches the room, and finds scrolls about graves. The Mummy continues to burn. In the south end of the room, there is a large hole in the floor. The Druid is lowered down the rope to some barrels the room is about 10 x 20 feet. The party follows the Druid. There is a door, which Coso kicks in with a 10-foot wide corridor going down between 15 and 35 feet beyond the door. There are 2 doors on the right hand wall.

_Encounter>>_ The party goes to the first door, and Ishmar kicks this one in. As he enters, there is an explosion of cold, as he has a torch. Coso drags Ishmar out of the Brown mold, and Lourian attempts to heal him. The party decides to drag Ishmar up to the burning mummy and warm him up. After Ishmar is well enough to travel, Coso grabs up the damaged armor, and the part travels back to Bearden’s Hollow.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jan 20, 2004)

*9th to 12th of Tarasakh*

The adventure continues with the party's triumphant return to Bearden's Hollow with the armor from the swamp mummy

*When:* The 9th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Bearden’s Hollow
*Setting:* Bearden’s hollow, at the gate, and then in the new sanctuary(church)
*NPC’s:*
Gaith
Earl Duneman
Father Denothen

*Occurrences:*
The party travels back through the swamp, yea verily. The party returns to Bearden’s Hollow, and bangs on the gate to gain entry. The guard directs the party to the Church. 

_Encounter>>_ Upon returning to the church, Gaith, and the Earl are here with Father Denothen. The armor is presented, and the Earl is horrified. Gaith and Lourian move to attack. Ishmar misses Duneman with his X-bow bolt. 3 guards come around the corner and attack Lourian. Coso attacks and kills a guardsman, Ishmar kills Gaith, Lourian kills a guardsman, and Ishmar kills a guardsman. The bodies are looted, and the good father comes back with some guards. During the battle, the Earl disappears, and is seen riding a horse out of town.

*Adventure:*
    Follow up to Bogged Down; in the town of Bearden’s Hollow, bodies have washed up from a recent rainstorm. They need to be identified so that they can be properly put back to rest, but an ancient evil waits in the swamp, as well as a sinister secret of the town. The bodies have been identified, the ancient evil destroyed, and the secret discovered. The party is embroiled in new danger to help protect the town from depredations of the swamps denizens.

*When:* The 11th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Bearden’s Hollow
*Setting:* Bearden’s hollow, in the Wild Duke Inn after 2 days of rest
*NPC’s:*
Scared boy – townsperson

*Occurrences:*
The characters are sitting in the Inn enjoying a hearty breakfast, when a scared boy bursts in with news of a Lizardman attack. The party follows the boy and at the gate, the gate guard calls for 4 guardsmen to come assist the party. The characters travel 1 hour out of town, North. The horses have big slashes in the bodies. There are Tracks leading into the swamp. One set of boots, others Lizardmen. Lourian will track them into the swamp. The four guardsmen say they will stay behind.

*When:* The 11th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Bearden’s Hollow Back in the Swamp again
*Setting:* Swamp near Bearden’s hollow, tracking Lizardmen with a captive
*NPC’s:*
Kenwin – farmer - townsperson

*Occurrences:*
_Encounter>>_ The Characters come upon 4 Lizardmen, and a Human on an island in the swamp. The human is tied hanging from a tree on the island. 9 rounds of combat, and Coso and Nysis are unconscious, and the 4 lizardmen are dead. 

Nysis and Coso are stabilized, and Lourian heals Nysis. After waking up Nysis heals himself and then heals Coso.
Kenwin is brought back to his cart. He says he was picking berries with his son, when the Lizardmen attacked. The 4 Guardsmen pull the cart back to town. Coso secures the promise of a good deal on the farmer's wine.

*When:* The 11th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Bearden’s Hollow
*Setting:* Bearden’s hollow, the Chapel
*NPC’s:*
Father Denothen

*Occurrences:*
The characters seek out Father Denothen for healing, and he heals the remaining party damage. The characters mention the happenings to the Cleric, and he brings up some history again. The Dragon Ernath destroyed the original town, founded by Bearden, a priest of Helm. After killing the Dragon, he also fought the lizardmen. Merchants used to trade with the Lizardmen, but hadn’t done so in years. Father Denothen gave the characters the letter that is used to contact the Lizardmen. It is in code, Thorass numbers
The characters take the letter and attempt to decipher it that night. 

_The letter reads:_
    Salutatons Fellow Merchant, This letter contains the current chief is Shartunza and is a crafty creatur. The place to meet the lizard folk peacefully is 4 and ¼ miles south and 2 and ¼ miles east of Bearden’s Hollow. The path east is marked on a tree. With a carving of a rose. However you must face west to see it. The meeting ground is marked by four wooden post, and a gnolls skull. Blow once on the horn and the lizardmen will come to bargain a few hours later. Should the lizard chiefs name change, write the name down at the bottom on the scheme given here. Please leave this letter with the priest for the next merchant. Good Luck. 


*When:* The 12th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Bearden’s Hollow
*Setting:* Bearden’s hollow, Headed into the swamp yet again
*NPC’s:*

*Occurrences:*
The characters follow the letter’s instructions to find the meeting place of the Lizard Men.

_Encounter>>_ Coming up to the meeting place the characters hear some growling. 2 dogmen (Gnolls) have a Lizardman trussed up on the ground. The characters take out the two gnolls in 2 rounds, and the combat is over. Nysis heals somebody, and the characters are ready to untie the Lizardman.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jan 22, 2004)

*12th through 16th of Tarasakh*

Log from the 3rd of June session covering the 12th and 13th of Tarasakh

*When:* The 12th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Swamp near Bearden’s Hollow
*Setting:* Bearden’s hollow, In the Swamp at the Lizardmen meeting place

*Characters:*
Ishmar – Monk - Mike
Nysis – Cleric of Sunni (Sunnite)- Angelo
Lourian – Half Elven Druid - Mathew
Coso – Rogue – Ed
Ynohp – Bard – Tom Joins the odd group

*NPC’s:*
Shathusa - Lizardman

*Occurrences:*
The party has just defeated the 2 Gnolls, and is now prepared to untie the Lizardman that was a captive. Coso converses with the Lizardman in Draconic, and finds out that his name is Shathusa. He had come to blow the horn and meet with humans, to find out why their village was being attacked. After the attacks, there were footprints and a dagger found at the village. We agreed to meet the following day at the same time of the morning to follow the trail and get to the bottom of this, to avoid a war between the humans and Lizardfolk. The party travels 2.5 hours back to town and heads to the Tavern for some rest and healing. The party meets up with the Bard Ynohp who has been singing at the tavern.

*When:* The 13th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Swamp near Bearden’s Hollow
*Setting:* Bearden’s hollow, In the Swamp tracking “humans”

*NPC’s:*
Shathusa - Lizardman

*Occurrences:*
The party returns to the meet point and is lead off into the swamp by Shathusa. He says the swamp is home to a Hydra. Everyone treks across the swamp to where the trail was last seen. 

The guide takes our group to an area in the swamp, with an Island in the middle of a low level area filled with water.  There is a tree on top of it, with 2 gnolls in sight.  Coso sneaks around and notices some tents on the far side of the hill and low level lake.  The assault is begun across the swamp, with movement hampered by sudden drop offs 4 Hobgoblins crest the hill and attack when they hear the Gnolls shout challenge and prepare to do battle with us.

_Encounter>>_ The party encounters 2 gnolls and 4 hobgoblins, and eventually wins out against the group of them.  Ishmar moved ahead of the party using some psionic gifts, which left him doing much of the fighting for multiple rounds, until the rest of the party could cover the ground and help out.  

The party is recovering and is prepared to loot the bodies and check out the Hydra and tents. 

The Caravan is slated to leave later in the day, or tomorrow.

The party is looking into the stones of Semania for the Lizardfolk. They are being gathered for destructive purpostes

*When:* The 13th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Swamp near Bearden’s Hollow
*Setting:* Bearden’s hollow, In the Swamp at the Hydra Lair


*NPC’s:*
Shathusa - Lizardman
Nasusa – Lizardman

*Occurrences:*
The party is prepared to check out the tents of the Hobgoblins. Coso scouts up ahead over the hill and sees the Cave entrance on the island. The party decides to check out the tents first.

_Encounter>>_ While scouting the Hobgoblin camp a large Hobgoblin attacks, and is brought down. Treasure is found, and the bodies of 4 lizardmen, 1 barely alive. He is returned to Shathusa, and told of the Hobgoblins.
Ishmar then investigates the cave and finds a baby Hydra. The party agrees to head on back to town, without fighting the Hydra youngster.  The Druid making some wierd claim that it is a natural creature and should be given the chance to survive without its' mother.

*When:* The 13th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Bearden’s Hollow
*Setting:* Bearden’s hollow, In the Wild Duke Tavern and Inn..
*NPC’s:*

*Occurrences:*
The party returns to the Tavern and prepares for travel on to Waylun, in Cormyr. 2 days of travel

*When:* The 15th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Waylun
*Setting:* Entry to town from the East

*NPC’s:*

*Occurrences:*
The party arrives at Waylun, the town of Jade towers, or the town divided. There are farms on the outskirts, and the town is a walled city divided (East-West) by the Wyvernflow River. The party is asked to peace-knot their weapons, and are directed to the Wyvern’s Roost tavern. The party separates from the caravan at this point and is on its’ own in town.

*When:* The 15th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Waylun
*Setting:* Wyverns Roost, and out about town

*NPC’s:*
Shuma – Female Dwarf – Armorer
Alderic – Ferryman
Orlenstart Thurilthorn – Druid of Syvanis, keeper of the shrine
Chartarel Vengrave – Priestess of Chantea

*Occurrences:*
The party gets rooms, and decides to go about the city selling what can be sold, and dividing up treasure. An armorer is met and bartered with, and the ferryman gives some directions in town. The shrine of Syvanis is visited after the armorers shop. The temple of Chantea is visited in the hopes of obtaining healing magic. Some is purchased and divided amongst the party.

*Rumors:*
_Sarp Redbeard runs the town
Vangerdahast is retired
Alusair is the Regent of Cormyr
Galadny(f) is running the war wizards._


*When:* The 16th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Waylun
*Setting:* Wyverns Roost, and the south keep

*NPC’s:*
Sergeant Merrick – Town watch
Lt. Shella(f) – Lt of the town watch.
Teralden – Trapper and hunter in the Swamp

*Occurrences:*
Sergeant Merrick shows up at the tavern to request the presence of the party at the south tower. The party goes and are offered 100gp each to go back to Bearden’s Hollow and find out why it was ransacked by Lizardmen with an unusual leader (He looks like a cross between a lizardman and a Black Dragon. The offer is made by Lt. Shella of the Cormyrian government. Teralden will accompany the party and make sure we stay on track.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jan 23, 2004)

*17th -23rd of Tarasakh*

The party returns to Bearden's Hollow, to seek out the Half-Dragon/Lizardman and stop his evil plans.

*When:* The 17th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Waylun
*Setting:* Wyverns Roost, Preparations to leave Waylun

*NPC's:*
Teralden - Trapper and hunter in the Swamp
Kaylen - Rider from Bearden?s Hollow

*Occurrences:*
Teralden provides horses at the stables the next morning. The party picks up their armor and weapons that were ordered the previous day. Kaylen, the person from Bearden's Hollow that warned Waylun that the town had been attacked, is riding back with us. Teralden stops off at a supply shop and picks up 4 Iron Rations and a waterskin for each of the party members. The party sets off for Bearden?s hollow, which will be a 2-day ride.

*When:* The 19th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Bearden?s Hollow
*Setting:* Bearden?s Hollow, Arrival

*NPC's:*
Teralden - Trapper and hunter in the Swamp
Kaylen - Rider from Bearden?s Hollow
Athel - Town leader

*Occurrences:*
The party travels for 2 days to get back to Bearden?s hollow, no incidents. The gate and palisade are intact for the town. Teralden shows his symbol of office and the party is let in to see the damage. Buildings are charred and burned. The town leader's head is bandaged. He describes the attack as he knew of it, creatures broke in and killed or kidnapped his family, his daughters are gone, and his wife killed. Athel was knocked unconscious. Father Denothen is dead; the church is being rebuilt as shelter and town headquarters. Apparently the Lizardmen swam underwater and opened the gates. The Dark Lizard-like creature was leading them. Later that night Kaylen calls Ynohp to her house and loans her a small pearl with magic powers, to help fight the Lizardmen. Ynohp investigates the pearl and writes down the Draconic that is written there. Coso translates it to mean " Box of Semuna " (Goddess of the Lizardmen)

*When:* The 20th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Bearden's Hollow
*Setting:* near Bearden's Hollow, Investigation in the swamp, Lizardmen meeting area

*NPC's:*
Teralden - Trapper and hunter in the Swamp
Shathuza - Lizardman Leader
Nasusa(f) - Lizardman Shaman
Ou Lay Yan - Lizardman Shaman

*Occurrences:*
The party heads to the meeting area and sends out a call for the lizardmen. 3 come at the blow of the horn. Shathuza, Nasusa, and Ou Lay Yen. The Lizardmen know that the banished Lizardmen, being led by a ½ dragon- ½ Lizardman, attacked the town. The townspeople were taken to bargain for the stones of Semuna. There are 5 stones. The bad guys have 4 and are heading to bargain for the 5th. The party agrees to help stop this, if they can help save the surviving townspeople. The Lizardmen agree. The party must travel through Troll territory to get to the prisoners. The party sets out following the Lizardmen.

*When:* The 20th of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, The Great swamp
*Setting:* In the swamp stalking the Lizardmen who attacked Bearden's Hollow

*NPC's:*
Teralden - Trapper and hunter in the Swamp
Shathuza - Lizardman Leader
Nasusa(f) - Lizardman Shaman
Ou Lay Yan - Lizardman Shaman
Kenalsha - Captive Lizardman

*Occurrences:*
The party follows the Lizardmen to an ambush spot, and prepares an ambush for the lizardmen leading the forced march of prisoners.

_Encounter>>_The party takes on 14 Lizardmen and survives. The prisoners are taken back, and settled for the night on some land. The Lizardmen and their Crocodile take part in the combat. Nasusa heals herself, and the party does some healing of damage. A prisoner is captured. The prisoners are released.

_Encounter>>_During the night the party is attacked by giant crayfish, and takes them out with help from the sleeping. Lizardmen go off in the night to deter the Hydra out feeding(from feeding on us). The rest of the night is uneventful.

*When:* The 21st of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Bearden's Hollow
*Setting:* return of prisoners to Bearden's Hollow

*NPC's:*
Teralden - Trapper and hunter in the Swamp
Kenalsha - Captive Lizardman

*Occurrences:*
The party arranges to meet Shathuza the following day to check in, and the day after to head back into the swamp. The prisoners are returned to town, and Teralden begins help for arranging the town for Cormyr. Nysis holds services. Ynohp studies the pearl, and Lourian chills out on the edge of town.

*When:* The 22nd of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, Bearden?s Hollow
*Setting:* Day of rest and healing in town.

*NPC's:*
Teralden - Trapper and hunter in the Swamp
Kenalsha - Captive Lizardman

*Occurrences:*
The town beheads the captive Lizardman. Coso approaches the rescued innkeeper about partnering in a new tavern. Coso Lourian, Ishmar, and Ynohp meet with the Lizardmen, and hear that the 5th stone was stolen from the other Lizardman leader. The party prepares for meeting the next day; Ynohp continues to study the pearl. A messenger is dispatched by Teralden to head to Waylun for supplies. Teralden will not come on the adventure the next day.

*When:* The 23rd of Tarasakh
*Where:* Cormyr, The Great Swamp
*Setting:* Heading back into the swamp to assault the keep of the baddies

*NPC's:*
Shathuza - Lizardman Leader
Nasusa(f) - Lizardman Shaman
Ou Lay Yan - Lizardman Shaman

*Occurrences:*
The party meets up with Shathuza and heads for Ueraithadar?s stronghold in the swamp. He has not left the swamp yet. Shathuza guides the party and they arrive about mid-day at the destination.

_Encounter>>_ The enemy is in an island, with a skull-shaped entranceway on one end. There is a damaged keep on the top of the island. The party opts to attack from the side, and climbs up the island, and then the keep. The party attacks the Gnolls and Hobgoblins in the tent on the top of the keep. Some treasure is found.

_Encounter>>_ The party attempts to descend to the next level down, and is attacked by a Hobgoblin group on that level. Some Molotov cocktails totally miss their mark, and the party descends to take on the Gobbies hand to hand. The party is victorious, with some bumps and bruises.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Feb 3, 2004)

*Party notes discontinued in favor of story*

I will discontinue these posts, as they have become short versions of party notes that I have taken while adventuring with the guys in my gaming group.  The original intention was two-fold, to help us keep gaming notes in order, and  as a source of information for me to write about my characters adventures.  I will begin posting that in the form of "The Chronicles of Brevard Cosonio"  If you've read any of these party notes, you will find that the Chronicles match up with our characters adventuring.  The Notes will all be archived on www.snotling.org, in the news section.  I will begin posting the Chronicles done in a journal format within the next few days.

I realized that these posts were not in the same vein as what everyone else was posting, after reading some well-written adventuring stories.

GW


----------

